# Revenger's Tragedy



## blackadder (Jul 15, 2010)

Χαίρετε.
Κατ' αρχήν, δεν είμαι μεταφραστής, απλά μου αρέσει πολύ η λογοτεχνία.
Προχτές, λοιπόν, είδα μια ταινία που μεταφέρει την τραγωδία του Thomas Middleton (μάλλον) με τίτλο Revenger's Tragedy, με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους. Έχω διαβάσει κείμενα της εποχής με τη βοήθεια κάποιων διαδικτυακών πηγών και η γλώσσα δεν μου είναι τελείως άγνωστη, οπότε κατάφερα να την παρακολουθήσω σχετικά άνετα. Φυσικά, όμως, έχω μερικές απορίες που δεν μου έλυσαν οι πηγές μου και σκέφτομαι να τις ποστάρω εδώ, μήπως μπορείτε να με διαφωτίσετε.
Αν ποστάρω σε λάθος μέρος, χίλια συγγνώμη.

Η πρώτη μου απορία (δεν είναι πολλές) είναι η εξής:
Ο πρωταγωνιστής μιλάει για την αιμομιξία (Any kin now, next to the rim o' th' sister, Is man's meat in these days) και αρχίζει να απαριθμεί περιπτώσεις: ο θείος πάει στην ανιψιά, ο αδερφός πάει στην αδερφή, κτλ. Και ο αφέντης του παρατηρεί:

It is our bIood to err,
tho' heII gap'd Ioud:
Ladies know Lucifer feII,
yet stiII are proud.

Δεν ζητώ απαραίτητα μετάφραση, βέβαια, απλά το "ζουμί". Πώς καταλαβαίνετε αυτούς τους στίχους;
Το tho' είναι αντίθεση ή έχει κάποια άλλη σημασία εδώ;

(Λόγω προβλημάτων στη σύνδεση, θα παρακολουθώ την εξέλιξη αυτού του thread με διακοπές, αν αργώ να αντιδράσω, δεν θα το κάνω από αγένεια)


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2010)

Καλωσήρθες. Εξαιρετικά ευπρόσδεκτες οι ερωτήσεις σου και είσαι και πολύ ευγενικός.

Του Μίντλτον έχω διαβάσει σκόρπιες γραμμές και τίποτα ολόκληρο. Βεβαίως, απόψε κιόλας θα ψάχνω να βρω την ταινία.

Μια προσέγγιση δική μου, αδούλευτη, σ' αυτούς τους στίχους:
Απλογραμμένοι:
It is our blood to err, though hell gaped loud.
Ladies know Lucifer fell, yet still are proud.

Την έχουμε στο αίμα μας την αμαρτία
όσο κι αν χάσκει ο Άδης και βογκά.
Γνωρίζουν οι κυρίες πώς εξέπεσε ο σατανάς,
όμως δεν παύουν να είναι περήφανες.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 15, 2010)

Καλημέρα.

Το πρώτο δίστιχο μου φαίνεται εντάξει. Θαρρώ όμως πως το δεύτερο, δηλαδή η περηφάνια, ερμηνεύεται με μία άλλη έννοια: Πως οι γυναίκες γνωρίζουν μεν πως ο σατανάς εξέπεσε, αλλά δεν πτοούνται από το ενδεχόμενο να βρεθούν στην αιώνια φωτιά (καλό ε; ;)), δηλαδή παρά τον κίνδυνο εξακολουθούν να του δίνουν και να καταλαβαίνει.

Τουλάχιστον έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2010)

Δεν γράφω «πως εξέπεσε», αλλά «πώς εξέπεσε». Ξέρουν, δηλαδή, οι γυναίκες ότι ο σατανάς εξέπεσε λόγω της αλαζονείας του και, παρ' όλα αυτά, παίζουν στο ίδιο ταμπλό (της αλαζονείας και της περηφάνιας). Το ίδιο δεν λέμε; (Βόηθα, γιατί ο ανεμιστήρ δεν βοηθά.)


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 15, 2010)

Όντως το ίδιο λέμε, δεν ισχυρίστηκα κάτι διαφορετικό. Απλά ψείρισα λίγο παραπάνω το «περήφανες», τίποτε άλλο :).


----------



## blackadder (Jul 15, 2010)

Ορθώς το ψείρισες, φίλτατε Cadmian, δεν είχα προσέξει τον τόνο στο "πώς" του Nickel.
Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δυο για τις απαντήσεις σας και την φιλική υποδοχή...
Ελπίζω να σου αρέσει η ταινία, Nickel. Δεν θα δυσκολευτείς να την βρεις πάντως...

Θα επανέλθω με την επόμενη απορία στο ίδιο κείμενο το βράδυ.


----------



## blackadder (Jul 16, 2010)

Καλημέρες!

1. Age and bare bone are e'er aIIied in action.
Αυτό λέγεται από τον πρωταγωνιστή όταν κατασκευάζει ένα ανθρώπινο ομοίωμα, κομμάτι του οποίου είναι και μια νεκροκεφαλή. Κρατώντας τη, συνεχίζει:
Here's an eye abIe to tempt a great man to serve God.
A pretty, hanging Iip that has forgot now how to dissembIe.
Η απορία μου είναι για τον πρώτο στίχο (Age and bare bone...).

2. he shall die ere many days, λέει ο Δούκας, διατάζοντας μια εκτέλεση.
Τι σημαίνει εδώ το (h)ere;

3. Και μια απορία για το φόρουμ: είμαι συνδεδεμένος, αλλά δεν βρίσκω κουμπί edit post. Έχω κάνει λάθος ακόμα και στον τίτλο, γιατί το έργο λέγεται Revengers' Tragedy κι εγώ το έγραψα σαν να ήταν ένας ο εκδικητής...


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2010)

blackadder said:


> 3. Και μια απορία για το φόρουμ: είμαι συνδεδεμένος, αλλά δεν βρίσκω κουμπί edit post. Έχω κάνει λάθος ακόμα και στον τίτλο, γιατί το έργο λέγεται Revengers' Tragedy κι εγώ το έγραψα σαν να ήταν ένας ο εκδικητής...



Καλημέρα σου. 
Δυνατότητα edit έχουν τα μέλη για 30 λεπτά μετά την κατάθεση του μηνύματος. Μετά, πάπαλα.
Η ταινία έχει σαν τίτλο _Revengers Tragedy_: δεν έχει πουθενά απόστροφο. Καλύτερα είναι όμως να μείνει η γραφή που έχει το έργο του Μίντλτον.




blackadder said:


> 2. he shall die ere many days, λέει ο Δούκας, διατάζοντας μια εκτέλεση.
> Τι σημαίνει εδώ το (h)ere;


Αυτό το παλιό _ere_ είναι _ere_ και σημαίνει before (ere many days = πριν περάσουν πολλές μέρες). Από τους πρώτους σκοπέλους όταν πιάνει κανείς ελισαβετιανούς. :)

Κάτσε να δούμε και τα πιο δύσκολα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2010)

_Age and bare bone are e'er aIIied in action._

Στο πρωτότυπο διαφέρουν οι περιστάσεις, αλλά δεν αλλάζει το νόημα της φράσης. Δεν μπορώ να το πω ποιητικά, αλλά πρέπει να σημαίνει ότι τα γηρατειά και τα γυμνά κόκαλα ταιριάζουν, κάνουν καλό συνδυασμό. Ας δούμε πώς θα μας το πουν οι άλλοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2010)

Δηλαδή, σημαίνει ότι όσο γερνάς (πρέπει να) αποδέχεσαι την ιδέα ότι θα γίνεις σκελετός; Την ιδέα του θανάτου; Ότι ο γέρος είναι συμφιλιωμένος με την ιδέα του θανάτου;


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2010)

Και λίγη φλυαρία, μια και άνοιξε το νήμα:





Ο τίτλος του έργου δεν έχει απόστροφο ούτε στο παλιό εξώφυλλο — αλλά δεν έχει ούτε το _King's_ κ.λπ. Προστέθηκε. Και είναι ένας ο _Revenger_, ο Vindice.

Μέχρι πρόσφατα θεωρούσαν ότι η τραγωδία είχε γραφτεί από τον Cyril Tourneur και βρήκα διαγωνισμό GCE του 2004 (!) όπου τα 'prescribed books' ήταν _Othello_, _As You Like It, Measure for Measure_, Jonson's _Alchemist_ και... _The Revenger’s Tragedy_ by Cyril Tourneur!


----------



## anef (Jul 16, 2010)

Εμένα η όλη σκηνή μου θυμίζει το memento mori, την υπενθύμιση της θνητότητας π.χ. με το κρανίο στους Πρεσβευτές του Χόλμπαϊν και σε άλλα έργα εκείνης της εποχής. Επειδή δε στην πρόταση μιλάει για action, και μάλιστα διευκρινίζει με τους δύο επόμενους στίχους (δηλαδή κρατάει το κρανίο και λέει να ένα μάτι -κούφιο- που μπορεί να παρακινήσει κάποιον να υπηρετήσει το Θεό, να τα χείλη -άδεια κι αυτά- που ξέχασαν να λένε ψέματα, άρα δεν πρέπει να προσποιούμαστε -ένα κρανίο δηλαδή που παρακινεί τους ανθρώπους να κάνουν καλές πράξεις), μήπως το age δεν είναι το γήρας αλλά η ενήλικη ζωή, η ωριμότητα; Ίσως είναι παρακινδυνευμένη η ερμηνεία μου, δεν ξέρω αν το age μπορεί να έχει αυτή τη σημασία.


----------



## nikosl (Jul 16, 2010)

Σχετικά με την απόστροφο, νομίζω ότι δεν είχε καθιερωθεί ακόμη για να αποδίδει τη γενική στα 1600s.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2010)

Όσο περισσότερα διαβάζω για το έργο, τόσο πιο πολύ με γοητεύει. Έχει σημασία ενδεχομένως ότι εδώ δεν έχουμε μια οποιαδήποτε νεκροκεφαλή, αλλά, αν κατάλαβα καλά, τη νεκροκεφαλή της αγαπημένης του Vindice, που δηλητηρίασε ο κόμης, και τώρα του την πηγαίνει ο Vindice μεταμφιεσμένη, τάχατες ότι είναι παλλακίδα για να περάσει μαζί της τη νύχτα, και είναι η νεκροκεφαλή φτιασιδωμένη κατάλληλα, οπότε, κάποιο βιβλίο με σημειώσεις για το θεατρικό (ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το μελετούσαν στο GCE!) γράφει:
Age... action: the Duke (age) and the skull (bone) are allied in the sense that they use cosmetics and the like to deceive.
Τρία ερωτηματικά ;;;


----------



## blackadder (Jul 16, 2010)

Όντως, η πλοκή είναι όπως την περιγράφεις, χρησιμοποιούν τη νεκροκεφαλή για να δολοφονήσουν τον Δούκα (δεν ήθελα να δώσω spoilers, αλλά τελικά μάλλον θα' πρεπε να το είχα αναφέρει). Δεν είχα σκεφτεί ότι θα περιέγραφε το δούκα και τη συγκεκριμένη νεκροκεφαλή με το age και το bare bones! Άρα, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, το action είναι το σχέδιό τους; Και το e'er;


----------



## anef (Jul 16, 2010)

Ωχ, συγνώμη, εγώ δεν είδα καθόλου το έργο, έγραψα αυθόρμητα αυτό που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό, αγνοήστε με!


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2010)

Να το πω με τις επιφυλάξεις που κρατούν και οι πολιτικοί, τη λεγόμενη πισινή:
_Age_ είναι ο δούκας, _bare bones_ είναι η νεκροκεφαλή, _e'er allied_ = πάντα πάνε καλά μαζί, ταιριάζουν, συνδυάζονται, _in action_ = στην πράξη (όχι «στη δράση»). Αλλά, χωρίς να το έχουμε διαβάσει όλο, ίσως είναι παρακινδυνευμένο να εξηγήσουμε ποιο ακριβώς είναι αυτό το ταίριασμα, το πάντρεμα.


----------



## blackadder (Jul 16, 2010)

Κι όμως, anef, πιστεύω ότι το σχόλιό σου είναι πάρα πολύ εύστοχο, και μάλιστα από την ωριμότητα που προτείνεις, εγώ θα έφτανα και μέχρι τη σοφία που φέρνουν τα γηρατειά.
Αλλά, όπως λες κι εσύ, δεν ξέρω αν το age μπορεί να έχει και αυτή τη σημασία...
Μια συζήτηση κάνουμε, για να μάθουμε...


----------



## nikosl (Jul 16, 2010)

Σας παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον και σας προειδοποιώ για αυτό:

_The farcical-macabre tension of the situation is the same as that between the
*many meanings* of Vindice's words : 'Age and bare bone are ere allied
in action'._

*Inga-Stina Ekeblad*, "On the authorship of The Revenger's Tragedy", _English Studies_, 41: 1 (1960)


----------



## blackadder (Jul 16, 2010)

Nikosl, συντοπίτη μου, το βιβλίο που αναφέρεις υπάρχει στο διαδίκτυο;


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2010)

Την είχα βρει κι εγώ. Είναι μελέτη που θέλει λεφτά για να τη διαβάσεις / κατεβάσεις και αφορά κυρίως την ταυτότητα του συγγραφέα.

http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/content~db=all~content=a901576185

Πάντως, ακόμα κι αν μελετήσουμε το έργο, η Inga-Stina μάς λέει να μην έχουμε απαιτήσεις να καταλάβουμε τις πολυσημίες.


----------



## blackadder (Jul 16, 2010)

Εντάξει. Πάντως, μάλλον καλύφτηκα, και για την κυριολεξία και για το δραματουργικό κολπάκι της φράσης, οπότε θα επανέλθω αύριο με την επόμενη απορία.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!


----------



## nikosl (Jul 16, 2010)

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/407262940/875226_758077517_901576185.pdf
```

(με προσοχή γιατί έχει τον κωδικό μου πάνω).


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2010)

Ή από εδώ, που δεν φέρει ίχνη:


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/407264947/On_Revenger_s_Tragedy.pdf.html
```


Τα φιλιά να μας πεις πού τα στέλνουμε.


----------



## nikosl (Jul 16, 2010)

ωραία... δεν έχω αξιωθεί να κατεβάσω κανα εργαλείο να επεξεργάζομαι τα Pdf.
Τα φιλιά σε ό,τι έχει απομείνει όρθιο και σε λειτουργία στο Πάντειο.


----------



## nikosl (Jul 16, 2010)

Και για να μη νομίζει η άνεφ ότι είναι μόνη στη σύνδεση με το memento mori:

_In the case of Revenger’s Tragedy, the woman’s body is reduced to a skull, one of the starkest images of death. Its first use in the play is as a *memento mori*, a visual reminder of death. Since Gloriana is a victim of the Duke’s lust, the skull is an emblem of the interdependence of lust and death. Even in this
first scene, when the skull of Gloriana is held up as a symbol of the righteousness of Vindice’s cause, his idealisation of his chaste mistress is troubled by an underlying misogynist view of woman’s nature._

*Michelle O’Callaghan*, _Thomas Middleton, Renaissance Dramatist _, Edinburgh University Press, Εδιμβούργο, 2009, σ. 114-115.


----------



## blackadder (Jul 17, 2010)

Nikosl, ευχαριστώ για τη λινκιά.

Η τελευταία απορία μου πάνω στο κομμάτι του κειμένου που υπήρχε στην ταινία (φαντάζομαι, θα έχω πολύ περισσότερες σε ολόκληρο το κείμενο) αφορά τον τσακωμό των γιων της Δούκισσας.
Πιστεύοντας ότι το σχέδιό εξόντωσης του μεγαλύτερου αδελφού τους έχει πετύχει, μαλώνουν για την πατρότητα του σχεδίου και, φυσικά, για τη διαδοχή.
(Προσέξτε ονόματα...)

Ambitioso:
You'd have the honour on't, that your wit Ied him to the scaffoId?
Supervacuo:
Since it is my due, I'II pubIish 't, but I'II have it in spite of you.
Ambitioso:
Methinks y'are too boId, you shouId IittIe remember us,
next to be honest Duke.

Δύο ερωτήσεις:
1. Tι σημαίνει εδώ το publish;
2. Τι λέει ο Ambitioso στο τέλος;


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2010)

AMBITIOSO
You'd have the honour on't, forsooth, that your wit
Led him to the scaffold.

SUPERVACUO
Since it is my due,
I'll publish 't; but I'll ha't in spite of you.

AMBITIOSO
Methinks y'are much too bold; you should a little
Remember us, brother, next to be honest duke.

ΦΙΛΟΔΟΞΑΚΟΣ:
Μα την αλήθεια, θα ’θελες να σου το αναγνωρίσουν,
ότι το δικό σου το μυαλό τον οδήγησε στο ικρίωμα.

ΥΠΕΡΚΕΝΟΣ:
Αφού μου ανήκει η τιμή, θα το διαλαλήσω.
Μόνος μου θα την έχω, κι ας λες εσύ.

ΦΙΛΟΔΟΞΑΚΟΣ:
Νομίζω ότι πολύ θάρρος πήρες και θα ’πρεπε να μας θυμάσαι
λιγάκι, αδελφέ και επόμενε τιμημένε δούκα.


Αυτό το _but I’ll_ (_ha't_) διαβάζω ότι σημαίνει “I alone shall” (δεν θα το έβρισκα ποτέ), οπότε υποθέτω διαβάζεται με έμφαση στο _but_.
Το _honest_ σημαίνει εδώ honourable και στην αμέσως επόμενη φράση γίνεται λογοπαίγνιο με τη σημερινή σημασία του «τίμιου».
Το «μας θυμάσαι» είναι πληθυντικός της μεγαλοπρέπειας.
*Για ελάχιστες από τις αποδόσεις έχω σιγουριά, ίσως και για καμία. *
Όλα αυτά τα παλιά κείμενα μού θυμίζουν τη χαρά της αποκρυπτογράφησης μαζί με την απίθανη τσατίλα που νιώθεις όταν αρνείται το κείμενο να σου κάτσει.


----------



## blackadder (Jul 17, 2010)

Πρέπει να είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον το επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή.
Εγώ μπορώ να μιλήσω μόνο για την ανατριχίλα που μου προκαλούν αποκωδικοποιημένα τέτοια κείμενα (κι ας μην είσαι σίγουρος για τις αποδόσεις) όπως και οι διαφορές στην έννοια κάθε λέξης με το πέρασμα του χρόνου.

Αν βρω κάτι άλλο, θα επανέλθω, καλή συνέχεια!


----------



## blackadder (Aug 8, 2010)

Καλησπέρα, καλοί μου λεξιλόγοι!

Όποιος έχει χρόνο και όρεξη, ας ρίξει μια ματιά στις απορίες μου:

1. ...And thou his son, as impious steep'd as he;... (δεύτερος στίχος). Καταλαβαίνω το impious σαν επίρρημα. Κάνω λάθος; Υπήρχε τέτοια σύνταξη τότε;
2. Ξέρετε “ελεύθερες” πηγές στο ίντερνετ για τη γραμματική εκείνης της εποχής;
3. Αυτός εδώ: http://www.tech.org/~cleary/reven.html σας φαίνεται αξιόπιστος; Αναφέρομαι στις παρατηρήσεις του (δεν εννοώ να τις ελέγξετε όλες, φυσικά... μόνο μια-δυο τυχαίες για τις οποίες είστε σίγουροι).
4. Να υποθέσω ότι το wiki χαρακτηρίζει τη συγκεκριμένη τραγωδία jacobean, επειδή δεν μπορούν να σχηματίσουν επίθετο από το James; 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2010)

4. Το επίθετο του James είναι Jacobean. Johannine ο ιωάννειος, Caroline ο αναφερόμενος στην εποχή του Κάρολου κλπκλπ. Τα έχει η Βίκι εδώ
1. Κι εγώ το ίδιο. 
2. Αυτό δεν είναι της αρμοδιότητάς μου, αλλά δεν έχει
διαφορές η γραμματική, τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο μεγάλες. 
3. Ομοίως, δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν έχω χρόνο να κοιτάξω.


----------



## blackadder (Aug 8, 2010)

Χρήσιμη λινκιά, ευχαριστώ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2010)

Σωστό για το *Jacobean *(επίθετο από James)

*Jacobean,* a. (n.) (dʒækəˈbiːən) Also -æan. [f. late and mod.L. Jacōbæus (f. Jacōbus: see Jacob).] A.A adj. 

A.1.a Of or pertaining to the reign or times of James I of England; spec. in Arch., a term for the style which prevailed in England in the early part of the 17th cent., consisting of very late Gothic with a large admixture of Palladian features; also transf. in other arts, as Engraving, etc. 
A.1.b In the furniture trade, designating wood of the colour of dark oak, or the colour itself; also denoting furniture made in mock-Jacobean style. 

A.2.a Of or pertaining to the apostle St. James the Less or the Epistle written by him. 
A.2.b Jacobean lily, a bulbous plant (Sprekelia formosissima, family Amaryllidaceæ), a native of Mexico, named after St. James. ​
αλλά προσοχή:

*Jamesian*, a. (n.) (ˈdʒeɪmzɪən) [f. James + -ian.] 
1. Of or pertaining to the American philosopher and psychologist William James (1842–1910) or his works. Also as n., a follower or admirer of William James.
2. Of or pertaining to the American (later naturalized British) writer Henry James (1843–1916) or his works. Also as n., a follower or admirer of Henry James. ​
(*όλα από το OED*)


----------



## blackadder (Aug 8, 2010)

Άρα, έφτιαξαν επίθετο και από το James (ως επώνυμο).
Ευχαριστώ, drsiebenmal!

(To OED μπήκε στους σελιδοδείκτες μου)


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2010)

blackadder said:


> Άρα, έφτιαξαν επίθετο και από το James (ως επώνυμο).


Προφανώς μεταγενέστερα, όταν είχε χαθεί η διαφάνεια με τα λατινικά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2010)

blackadder said:


> 1. ...And thou his son, as impious steep'd as he;... (δεύτερος στίχος). Καταλαβαίνω το impious σαν επίρρημα. Κάνω λάθος; Υπήρχε τέτοια σύνταξη τότε;
> 2. Ξέρετε “ελεύθερες” πηγές στο ίντερνετ για τη γραμματική εκείνης της εποχής;
> 3. Αυτός εδώ: http://www.tech.org/~cleary/reven.html σας φαίνεται αξιόπιστος; Αναφέρομαι στις παρατηρήσεις του (δεν εννοώ να τις ελέγξετε όλες, φυσικά... μόνο μια-δυο τυχαίες για τις οποίες είστε σίγουροι).


Για να δω αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω:
1. Η σύνταξη δεν είναι συνηθισμένη για το steeped, το οποίο κανονικά θα ήθελε steeped in impiety. Είναι συνηθισμένη π.χ. στο painted black. Αλλά είναι μια σύνταξη που επιτρέπει και επιβάλλει το έμμετρο. Θα το μετέφραζα «βαθιά ασεβής».

2. Μια καλή ματιά στην ελισαβετιανή γραμματική θα βρεις εδώ (τις πρώτες τρεις ενότητες):
http://www.bardweb.net/grammar/grammar.html
Είναι για τη γλώσσα του Σέξπιρ, αλλά σ' αυτόν καθρεφτίζεται καλύτερα η γλώσσα της εποχής.
Για πολύ πιο προχωρημένα πράγματα υπάρχει :
_A Shakespearian Grammar_ by E.A. Abbott (Macmillan And Company: London, 1884), pages 537 | PDF + DjVu
http://rapidshare.com/files/52752953/ShakespearianGrammar-EAAbbott.rar

3. Ναι, είναι αξιόπιστος.


----------



## blackadder (Aug 9, 2010)

Τέλεια, θα τα κοιτάξω και θα επανέλθω, ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## blackadder (Sep 1, 2010)

Καλοί μου λεξιλόγοι, καλησπέρα!

Ψάχνοντας για κάποιο γλωσσάρι της εποχής, έπεσα πάνω σε κάτι πολύ ενδιαφέρον, leme!

Lexicons of Early Modern English (LEME) is a historical database of monolingual, bilingual, and polyglot dictionaries, lexical encyclopedias, hard-word glossaries, spelling lists, and lexically-valuable treatises surviving in print or manuscript from the Tudor, Stuart, Caroline, Commonwealth, and Restoration periods.

Ο τόπος είναι ο εξής: http://leme.library.utoronto.ca/public/intro.cfm
Έχει public version για δοκιμή και περιορισμένη χρήση (πάτε απ' ευθείας στο search) .

(Αν κομίζω γλαύκας, κάντε ότι δεν το διαβάσατε... )


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2010)

Κελεπουράκι. Μόλις δω τους καλύτερους τρόπους αξιοποίησης θα του φτιάξω το δικό του νήμα. Σ' ευχαριστούμε.


----------



## blackadder (Sep 1, 2010)

Χαίρομαι και παρακαλώ!


----------



## blackadder (Oct 7, 2010)

Καλησπέρες, καλοί μου Λεξιλόγοι!

Τελείωσα με το λεξιλόγιο (ή, τουλάχιστον, έτσι νομίζω) και έχω ξεκινήσει το διάβασμα.
Όποιος έχει λίγο χρόνο, ας ρίξει μια ματιά στις απορίες μου:

1. Oh, that marrowless age
*Would stuff* the hollow bones with damn'd desires,
And stead of heat kindle infernal fires
Within the spendthrift veins of a dry Duke,
A parch'd and juiceless luxur!

Αν διαβάζω σωστά τον Abbott, εδώ το would stuff σημαίνει “γεμίζει/κάνει τα κόκαλα να γεμίζουν...”. Κάνω λάθος; Το καταλαβαίνει κανείς αλλιώς; Εννοώ, σαν έγκλιση/ρηματική διάθεση.

2. Στη δίκη του για το βιασμό μιας αρχόντισσας, ο Junior λέει:
Well then, 'tis done, and it would please me well 
Were it to do again: sure [she's] a goddess
For I'd no power to see her and to live.
*It falls out true in this, for I must die:* 
Her beauty was ordain'd to be my scaffold.

Πώς καταλαβαίνετε το στίχο στα bold;

(Καμία βιασύνη, δώστε προτεραιότητα σε όποιον τη χρειάζεται! )

-edit: πρόλαβα να διορθώσω το σταφ και στο δικό μου, thanks, nickel!-


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2010)

Σπεύδω να διορθώσω το πρώτο, μην ψάχνει κόσμος άδικα. Η σωστή ορθογραφία είναι *stuff*, όπως φαίνεται και στις αναζητήσεις.

Το _stuff_ είναι, πράγματι, «γεμίζω, παραγεμίζω» (ενώ το _staff_ «στελεχώνω»).


----------



## blackadder (Oct 7, 2010)

Ναι, λάθος μου, ευτυχώς το είδες έγκαιρα...
Πάντως, η απορία μου αφορά το ρήμα σα διάθεση/έγκλιση κτλ. Στα νέα ελληνικά, θα το λέγαμε με οριστική αυτό το would stuff, σωστά;


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2010)

Ήρθε η ώρα του. Με πηγή αυτό το βιβλίο προτιμώ το _should_. Στο OED δίνει την πρόταση στο _marrowless_ και τη δίνει με _should_. Ένα _should_ που πάει με όλα τα πρόσωπα και περιγράφει συνηθισμένες καταστάσεις. Στον Abbott περιγράφεται η χρήση στη σελίδα 231 με παράθεμα από τον Ριχάρδο Γ΄, «Oh, that deceit should steal such gentle shapes!», περίπου «Αχ, πώς κλέβει / πώς παίρνει η απάτη τόσο ωραία σχήματα (μορφές)», αλλά δεν θα περιόριζα αυτό το _should_ στο παρελθόν. Έτσι κι εδώ: «Κοίτα πώς καταφέρνουν τα άψυχα γηρατειά και γιομίζουν τα άδεια κόκαλα με διαολεμένες επιθυμίες». Να σημειώσω πάντως ότι ένας Εγγλέζος με σεξπιρικές σπουδές θα ήταν πολύ πιο αξιόπιστος από μένα σε μια ανάλυση αυτών των πραγμάτων.

Για το επόμενο:
It falls out true in this, for I must die

Πες μου αν ταιριάζει η σημασία που θα είχε το _turn out_: «αποδεικνύεται σωστό σ' αυτό, γιατί δεν τον γλιτώνω το θάνατο». Δεν έχω ιδέα πού πατάει και σε τι αναφέρεται. Το βασίζω στη σημασία του OED:
*fall out* h. To prove to be, turn out. Formerly with adj. as compl., or to be; now only with adverb of manner. 

1570 T. Wilson _Demosthenes 4 marg_., As things fall out, the common sort judge. 1577 B. Googe _Heresbach's Husb_. i. (1586) 15 b, Such kinde of bargaining… maketh his accomptes seeldome fall out just. 1614 Bp. Hall _Recoll. Treat_. 71 God purposed it as it is fallen out. 1642 Rogers _Naaman_ 369 If there fall out to be any defect therein. 1669 Sturmy _Mariner's Mag_. 115 If the Division doth fall out even, without any over-plus. 1705 Stanhope _Paraphr_. I. 7 When Matters so fall out that we cannot attend to Mercy and Sacrifice both. 1879 M. J. Guest _Lect. Hist. Eng._ xiv. 130 The chronicler tells how things fell out.​


----------



## blackadder (Oct 8, 2010)

Για το δεύτερο, αν το in this αναφέρεται στο “I'd no power to see her and to live”, τότε μάλλον ταιριάζει.

(Ξέχασα : όταν κατάλαβα ότι ο Abbott είναι searchable, προσκυνούσα την αβατάρα σου! )


----------

